# Part Livery Yard Epsom/Leatherhead/Cobham/Bookham



## Amy_08 (28 March 2016)

I'm currently at the most perfect yard...but it's closing down. I know a lot of the yards in the area but just wondering about any I've missed. I live in Epsom and horse is currently in Bookham so anywhere around these areas.  I'm looking for part livery, smaller yard preferably less then 15 boxes...exceptional care! Good turnout, not bothered about overnight in the summer, a decent school and some hacking. Horse isn't particularly good on the roads. Somewhere I can keep my horse box and not too restrictive about what time I can be there of an evening. Any ideas?


----------



## neddy man (28 March 2016)

Try wwwliverylist.co.uk or wwwliveryfinder.co.uk they may give you some ideas to suit your needs.


----------



## Newlands (7 April 2016)

Would Reigate work?


----------



## millikins (7 April 2016)

Chalkpit Stables, Bookham? That would tick all your boxes, if no room for your horsebox then Wyvenhoe can do parking I think.


----------



## Amy_08 (9 April 2016)

That's where I am!!! But it's closing


----------



## Amy_08 (9 April 2016)

Reigate's a bit too far out but I've found somewhere now.


----------

